# CFAT, Medical test, and Interview for RCAF.



## SingingPilot (22 Jan 2013)

So, just a quick run down (and I'm sorry if this is a repeated question, I searched for it but couldn't find an answer): I am a F/Sgt. and a flight commander in the RCACS; I got both my Glider and Power Pilot wings, and was recently decorated with the Lord Strathcona medal. I am coming out of high school (graduating this June) hopefully with an International Baccalaureate (IB) Diploma along with my Alberta Diploma. I am applying for the Pilot occupation, ROTP Kingston, and I will be having my CFAT, Medical test, and interview in less than a week (2012, Jan. 28). I have a few questions:

- Is it okay to wear my cadet uniform (either full dress or without the tunic) to my interview? I want to look professional but I do not want to give the wrong impression if I choose to do so.

- If yes to the previous question, full dress or no? and if full dress, do you think it will be too much to wear the medal? Should I wear the ribbon instead?

-Finally, I am quite nervous for both the CFAT and the Interview. Any tips, advice, and things that I should note? Anything that I should still prepare for? I know CFAT is something but anything specific (I'm quite aware that you are not allowed to give out information that are on the CFAT) advice than just study? =P 

For the interview, what can I do to further prepare for it? 



To anyone who replies, thank you very much for your time!   

C.C.


----------



## MikeL (22 Jan 2013)

Why would you want too wear your cadet uniform?  Because you feel it is proper attire too wear?  Want to show your wings, and medal to the interviewer?   Personally,  I would just wear normal civilian attire (suit/business casual)


As for the CFAT and interview,  lots of info on the forum for that.  They aren't that hard,  just try too be calm/relaxed for all your tests and be honest.


----------



## SingingPilot (22 Jan 2013)

Since I believe that me having achieved my wings is relevant to the job that I want to apply for, yes. I also believe that having the medal (for Military training and physical fitness) also shows my achievements as a cadet and hopefully will be an advantage for me. Finally, I think that, out of all the options I have for what to wear, my uniform will make me look professional. I really didn't mean to sound cocky or anything.

Thank you for your input! and you're right! After many times of looking through this, I hadn't realized that those are already repeated questions.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2013)

SingingPilot said:
			
		

> Thank you for your input! and you're right! After many times of looking through this, I hadn't realized that those are already repeated questions.


While you're searching, you might want to read about how much to emphasize your Cadet service during this experience (spoiler alert:  less than you might think, ESPECIALLY during training if you get in).

One freebie link:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html

There really is loads of information to learn from around here - good hunting.


----------



## OYR_Pilot (22 Jan 2013)

SingingPilot said:
			
		

> Since I believe that me having achieved my wings is relevant to the job that I want to apply for, yes. I also believe that having the medal (for Military training and physical fitness) also shows my achievements as a cadet and hopefully will be an advantage for me. Finally, I think that, out of all the options I have for what to wear, my uniform will make me look professional. I really didn't mean to sound cocky or anything.
> 
> Thank you for your input! and you're right! After many times of looking through this, I hadn't realized that those are already repeated questions.



During an interview, do you prefer to talk about your achievements or show them on your clothes? Think about it!


----------



## SingingPilot (22 Jan 2013)

Hannibal_Barca said:
			
		

> During an interview, do you prefer to talk about your achievements or show them on your clothes? Think about it!



You, sir/madam, have a fantastic point! Thank you for making me realize that!   ;D


----------



## SingingPilot (22 Jan 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> While you're searching, you might want to read about how much to emphasize your Cadet service during this experience (spoiler alert:  less than you might think, ESPECIALLY during training if you get in).
> 
> One freebie link:
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html
> ...



Is there a rule for saying "thank you" for each post? I'm quite new at this haha Thanks for the help!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2013)

Hannibal_Barca said:
			
		

> During an interview, do you prefer to talk about your achievements or show them on your clothes? Think about it!


Also, if you do make it into training, you won't be wearing your Cadet uniform, so it all comes down to your performance (while looking presentable).



			
				SingingPilot said:
			
		

> Is there a rule for saying "thank you" for each post? I'm quite new at this haha Thanks for the help!!


Once is enough - good hunting, and good luck.


----------



## mld (22 Jan 2013)

wisdom from someone who has been there - Once you are in the CF, you will be surprised by just how utterly meaningless almost all of your cadet accomplishments actually are. Not being cynical, just a realist. Cadets is a wonderful experience, and gives you a lot of things to talk about at your interview; but trust me, after your interview never again mention to anyone that you were in cadets. It gives the impression that you believe yourself to be better than others you are training with. In the end cadets is a club for teenagers that is loosely based around military training, nothing more. 

Good luck!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Jan 2013)

SingingPilot said:
			
		

> . . .  I will be having my CFAT, Medical test, and interview in less than a week (*2012, Jan. 28*). . . .



Less than a week away?  Seems like you're a year too late.


----------



## Precept (23 Jan 2013)

mld said:
			
		

> wisdom from someone who has been there - Once you are in the CF, you will be surprised by just how utterly meaningless almost all of your cadet accomplishments actually are. Not being cynical, just a realist. Cadets is a wonderful experience, and gives you a lot of things to talk about at your interview; but trust me, after your interview never again mention to anyone that you were in cadets. It gives the impression that you believe yourself to be better than others you are training with. In the end cadets is a club for teenagers that is loosely based around military training, nothing more.
> 
> Good luck!



This ^.

No one cares that you were in Cadets or can fly a glider. Neither have any bearing on your ability to serve in the CF. 

I recommend buying/borrowing some business attire so you look like a professional instead of like someone who's waiting for mom to pick them up from Band Practice.

Just imagine how silly you will look if you don't achieve the required score on the CFAT while you're flaunting around your Cadet uniform with whatever wings.

As you can see, people who mention Cadets when they get into the CF rub a lot of people the wrong way. Example "I shouldn't have to do drill practice, I taught it while I was in Cadets!" - Former Cadet who happens to be terrible at drill.

My post may seem harsh, but don't take it personal.


----------



## Blatchman (23 Jan 2013)

Good Day 

As the advice given above, wear a suit and tie your resume/ any records you provided will show your cadet achievements.

Remember the cadets program aim is to develop in youth the attributes of good citizenship and leadership, promote physical fitness and to stimulate an interest in the Sea,Land and Air activities of the CF. When in your interview mention your achievements but also focus on how cadets has developed you into a good citizen and a leader and how you have an awareness of the CF. Don't sweat the interview too much, you must have gone through the boards to be selected to take your glider course. If they are anything like the prep boards for glider and power that I have sat on the interviewer side of the table, this won't be as intense.

The CF is a different world from cadets. Cadets has developed some of your abilities (i.e. Leadership) and given you experiences that will benefit you in a life in the CF and life in general. We have not trained you to be a member of the CF, that's what BMQ/BMOQ will be for. When you are on any CF course go in with open ears and listen to the instructors, if something seems wrong from what you were taught as a cadet (i.e. a drill movement/command) the information being taught to you at CFLRS is correct. 

We run into this with new CIC officers with former cadet experience a lot and it doesn't look good on the candidate to correct an instructor on a lesson which they have just referenced the official documentation. The cadet program is currently eliminating some bad "hand me down" information by changing the attitudes of some instructors to get them to actually check the references before they instruct them versus saying to themselves "oh yea I know it,". I have seen a lot of that and I must say it has gotten much better especialy with the updated cadet program.

Good luck.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2013)

Precept said:
			
		

> No one cares that you were in Cadets or can fly a glider. Neither have any bearing on your ability to serve in the CF.



Perhaps.  But then....maybe the MCC will think that any flying experience and interest _is_ relevant to say, a trade or classification that pertains to flying such as a pilot.

While it does not directly correlate to success in the pilot training stream, it certainly can't hurt during the application process to note relevant interests, experience and knowledge, in my  :2c:.


----------



## SingingPilot (23 Jan 2013)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Less than a week away?  Seems like you're a year too late.



HA! My bad. It's still January, it happens. =P 

To everyone, thank you very much for all of your inputs. I will certainly take your input into consideration and keep them in mind as I go through my application process.  

Thanks again!


----------

